

Why (and how) I pay for Netflix outside the US - michokest
http://micho.biz/access-netflix-from-outside-america/

======
noonespecial
You might look into running openvpn on your slicehost. If you use an ssh
tunnel and then watch netflix, you'll be tunnelling UDP packets using TCP
packets. TCP windowing can make your connection decidedly sub-optimal.

Openvpn also has nice windows and OSX gui clients so you don't have to monkey
with SSH and socks proxies every time you want to invoke the setup.

